# Will the Wondapanner 145mm filters work on the new ef 11-24L?



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm wondering if the Wondapaner filter system will work with the new Canon ef 11-24mm f4 L lens?
It uses the largest diameter filters currently available. They are like dinner plates, nearly as big as the front element on a 400mm f2.8 LIS (I know because I currently have both). I use my Wondapanner with my TSE 17L and it's possible to achieve max shift in all directions and be vignette free. It's great to be able to use a polariser or a 3 or a 5 stop ND. The ND isn't very neutral but it's useful when an exposure blend is required to get the right shutter speeds. I find on the TSE-17L that I can only use one filter at a time with full shift. But if I stack 2 filters, I loose a few mm of shift. The flare with these filters is pretty bad, far worse than the naked lens element. Which leads me to think that these 145mm filters are not very well coated compared to the native lens...and one has to ask why they are SO expensive as a result.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 4, 2015)

You need to ask Fotodiox Wonderpana directly. I believe that each unit is made to fit the specific lens.


----------



## iMagic (Mar 5, 2015)

I emailed fotodiox and they are working on an adapter. Expect it in May


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The flare with these filters is pretty bad, far worse than the naked lens element. Which leads me to think that these 145mm filters are not very well coated compared to the native lens...and one has to ask why they are SO expensive as a result.


Given their huge size, they seem (relatively) cheap. Also, which filters are you talking about, the round or square ones, or all of them? Private has recommended their filters and I'm tempted to get the TS-E 17 kit now and 11-24 kit later. The only bad part of this is it looks like you have to buy the whole kit, instead of just the lens adapter. Maybe they will sell it separately if you write them, though.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > The flare with these filters is pretty bad, far worse than the naked lens element. Which leads me to think that these 145mm filters are not very well coated compared to the native lens...and one has to ask why they are SO expensive as a result.
> ...



I have a three and five stop circular, plus a circular polarizer. 
Usually you can just buy the adapter if you already have the filters. The problems with the Lee 150mm filters, is that they aren't square....they are longer in on dimension.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 7, 2015)

Wonderpana themselves seem pretty confident that they will. I emailed them a couple of weeks ago and they said they would have a product to market in two months, which aligns with iMagic's May estimate.

Although the 11-24 is much bigger than the 17TS-E the fov (when shifted) isn't, so I don't see there being huge issues.

I only use the CPL on my 17 TS-E, and it works well for that, it does have a slight caste but most CPL's do. But I use mine for blending layers where I will take a shot with it, and one without, and blend the two, I use it mainly for controlling reflections in swimming pools, wooden floors etc.

They do sell just the lens adapters, it is just confusing drilling down on the web site as there are so many kits and combinations. I normally do an Amazon search first by lens and that throws up the various options for the one lens.

http://www.amazon.com/WonderPana-System-Holder-Aspherical-Tilt-Shift/dp/B00AUK8UQQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1425743671&sr=8-2&keywords=fotodiox+wonderpana+17TS-E


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 10, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



The filters Lee produce for the SW150 are 150 x 150cm or for grads 150 x 170. An adaptor is in development for the Canon 11-24mm f4L


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 12, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



There's not polariser available in the Lee 150 system and the holder picks easily up reflections on the rear of the filter. They also don't do any ND densities over 3 stops in that range either. I need a 5/6 stop and a Polariser.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 25, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...


Lee Filters showed a revised SW150 at The Photography Show with a rubber light baffle for the reflections (can be purchased for those with SW150 holders already), polarising filter, big stopper and a little stopper is coming. The ring for the 11-24 was not at the show but is due very soon.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 25, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Lee Filters showed a revised SW150 at The Photography Show with a rubber light baffle for the reflections (can be purchased for those with SW150 holders already), polarising filter, big stopper and a little stopper is coming. The ring for the 11-24 was not at the show but is due very soon.


Thanks for the update and it's good to hear that they are expanding the SW150 filters as well. My bank account is less excited about the news...


----------

